# A free service to the members



## Arvedui

The evil mod-squad have been very busy cleaning the various sections, and as an offspring from that work, there came the idea that we should establish a thread with links to the individual threads concerning various topics. One with links to Tom Bombadil, one for Gandalf, one for Sauron and so on.

The first parts have now been completed, and the thread is established in "The Lord of the Rings"- section, with copies of the thread placed in the different book-sections. The threads are stickied, so they should be easy to find. 

If you think that we have forgotten any threads, or that there are topics/persons that should have been added, feel free to PM me, or put it in this thread. I want to keep the thread with the links as clean as possible.

If you have theories on Tom Bombadil, Glorfindel, Sauronthe Blue Wizards or Gandalf, or if you are interested in what others have said, you now have an easy start.

We give you The Links - Thread !


----------



## Idril

What a clever idea Good work yea evil mods


----------



## Ithrynluin

Arvedui, that is excellent. Kudos to you my friend.  If I find something that would fit the purpose of that thread, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Arvedui

I just added threads to the ever-returning mystery of the two missing Istari/Wizards and Gandalf. Sauron threads are coming, but it might take some time, as there are some 80 threads +/- on him...


----------



## Arvedui

Sauron and Glorfindel are also in place, now.

Any suggestions on further topics?


----------



## Elendil3119

How about the Rings of Power?


----------



## Lantarion

Gosh Arvedui.. You're being far too modest when you say "the mod squad", as it was mainly you who pulled this off! I for one have been woefully negligent of my duties, and can only gape at this amazing endeavour you've started. I'll be sure to look for threads which deserve to be a part of the Links-thread.
And as a sidenote, have you been rummaging around in Great Smials or the book fora themselves, or both?


----------



## Arvedui

Book fora, The Smials, Guilds.
Most everywhere exept the movie fora, as I don't consider the adaption by Peter Jackson canon.... 

And it is not my work alone. I did not clean, edit, merge and tidy all those threads. That is what the Mods have done always, but with an extra effort the last months in the book fora. I just tried to make some system of what was already done.

Amazing endeavor? Well, I think that the benefit have been mainly on my part actually, having felt forced to read all the threads. This place is a goldmine for someone who loves the works of Tolkien! You just have to look for it, which is what I did.


----------



## Arvedui

The Links-thread  is now updated.

I am most grateful for all criticism concerning this 'project.' If there are threads I have overlooked (most likely) then tell me. Either via PM, or post a reply in this thread. I promise that I will fix it as soon as possible.

Greetings, Arvedui.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

This is a .... WOW!!!, Mods! 

Can we have this "Link-thread" somehow visible and accessible in the easiest possible way? 

A suggestion for some new groups of links:

Cosmogony of Tolkien
The Two Trees
The Sun and the Moon
Feanor
Ents
Ringwraiths
Hobbits
Sam
Frodo

Maybe I have not understood it correctly, but.... I suppose that this 'service' will not be limited within the LOTR only? That is why I suggested above some topics from the Silm. as well.


----------



## Arvedui

The only limitations are that film-threads will not be included. If you take a look in the other book-sections, you will see that the thread is copied over there as well. 
Your suggestions are most welcome, my dear wraith. But I see that I need a lot of help to bring it into life. Luckily, I have so far been able to pick topics that are within my limited knowledge. Some of the topics (Cosmogony, for instance) that you have suggested, are way outside, I'm afraid. But of course, this is a service meant to be by the members, for the members, and not an ego-trip of mine. So all hands that participate will eventually help bring the thread up-to-date.

Thank you very much for your suggestions, I will add them in the first post ASAP.


----------



## Arvedui

I have now opened The Links-thread. If there are members that want to take on one of the listed topics, or have other topics they want to work on, you can now post as you wish directly in the thread.

Let me remind you to post only the link in that thread. Let us keep the discussions in this one. Posts that fall outside of the topic in The Link-thread, will be deleted.

Just so that there is now doubt about it: The original Links-thread is posted in the section _The Lord of the Rings._ The Links-threads that can be found in the other book-sections are just copies, and will remain closed. It will give me more work to keep those updated, but that way it will be easier for the members. After all, to keep things running smoothly is the main responsibilty of the Mods, so why not let us do the extra work, eh?  

I ask you to respect the simple guidelines I have made. If The Links-thread becomes 'polluted' we will probably have to close it again.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

I think this link should be included, Mr.Mod! Just as well as this one. 
What d'you say?


----------



## Ingwë

This is really good idea, Arvedui, evil ex-mod 

I have just added post with all threads concerning 'Ringwraiths' in the "The Links-thread". The links will be added in the other 'Links-thread' as well. 
Now anyone who's interested in the Nazgûl can find the threads in these two posts. Also you may check the 'Links-thread' before starting new thread  

And, if you see a thread that is not in the thew posts about the Ringwraiths PM me 

Ingwë (Galin G.)


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Arvedui said:


> Sauron and Glorfindel are also in place, now.
> 
> Any suggestions on further topics?



_Ods Bodkins!_ This must be a _gargantuan task!_ I'm sure we are _all _very very appreciative of this huge effort! My only suggestion: change the color olive to one which will be better seen using the green skin...

Barley


----------



## Arvedui

Barliman Butterbur said:


> _Ods Bodkins!_ This must be a _gargantuan task!_ I'm sure we are _all _very very appreciative of this huge effort! My only suggestion: change the color olive to one which will be better seen using the green skin...
> 
> Barley


Well thank you very much for suggesting Ods! As if I am not pressed for time enough already. I haven't been able to even edit the posts that need to be updated!!!  
But why not do as Ingwë did?


----------



## Ingwë

Arvedui said:


> But why not do as Ingwë did?


>>>Ah, what? About what as Galin (Ingwë  ) did? Developing the projects at the Links-thread? I will do it if someone else don't do it


----------

